# Most rebellious/revolutionary/anti-conformist types



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Just curious what you've noticed, vote for more than one if necessary. I've actually noticed INTP females are usually really rebellious. I read somewhere that ENFPs were, but most ENFPs I know are all Disney and talking to people.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Who are the rebellious female INTPs you know? (I'm curious, dunno if you want to describe one of them)
Hmm, I know several 'rebellious' rock bands in some form or another, who probably have ENFP vocalists/musicians in them. But yeah, definitely Disney and talking to people in many of the ones I know personally.

I decided not to think about it too much, and just knee-jerk voted ISTP, INTP, ENTP and INFJ


----------



## DandyAndCheese (Nov 16, 2012)

I gut-feeling voted all the xxFP, probably because of the strong Fi that comes with it.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Wonder if everyone will vote in agreement with their core values in rebellion against the rest of the world. (if that can somehow be reduced to functions.)


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

ESTPs, even if they're loud and extroverted, they truly do not care. The "follower" stereotype is more ESFP

and i'm rebellious as hell


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe introverted judgement types? Ti and Fi doms, a.k.a. INTP, ISTP, ISFP, INFP. 

Also, it's not the ENFP Disney Princesses fault for the constant rebelling of one system to conform to another, probably just biased or bad writing. Or keeping things G-rated. Or both


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Just curious what you've noticed, vote for more than one if necessary. I've actually noticed INTP females are usually really rebellious. I read somewhere that ENFPs were, but most ENFPs I know are all Disney and talking to people.


Screw you!!


*hugs and kisses*


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think that there are plenty of types that could be pushed to this extreme. NTR - Not Type Related.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm an INTP and I'm pretty rebellious. If there's something I don't want to do and everyone wants me to do it, I won't do it just because I "should." If i do do it, it'll be to make everyone shut up if they care so much.

I consider myself really nonconformist too. I really don't follow trends or anything and _everything_ I believe is out of the mainstream.

Usually I'm calm but I'll disregard social norms of being level-headed if I don't feel like that's what should be done in that situation. Like one time I just ran out of a job mid-shift and said I quit. LOL

I'm a revolutionary thinker in terms of how I think and what I think. My political beliefs are revolutionary. I don't believe in organized religion or government or any of the institutions that rule over us.

I've noticed similar themes among INTPs, so I would vote for INTP, but I honestly don't know enough about the other types to make that judgment.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Obviously the P's.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Most rebellious: ESTP

Most revolutionary: ENFP/ENTJ

Most anti-conformist: ENTP

Voted for all, _based on my definitions_, and probably stereotypes. 
I see revolutionary as more aimed at introducing new culture/economic structure with potential power structure overthrows of industry than anything else. In that sense, I didn't see any type close to ENTJ/ENFP in terms of actions (rather than strictly beliefs). xNTPs come across too individualistic and more prone to using their own actions to make a statement for me to consider them revolutionaries in the same sense where I see leadership/collective morale boosting.

</my perspective>


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Those with Ti or Fi as their dominant or auxiliary functions.


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

Out of curiosity, who the fuck voted for ESTJ?


----------



## The Real X Dawg (Dec 15, 2012)

In no particular order, ENFP, ENTP, ENTJ. I'm just basing this off of me and my friends that are those types.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Although I also doubt it's type-related, I believe there could be some patterns of tendency with regards to the majority social situation vs. the minority. For example, many societies in the U.S. practically demand some strong measure of Fe/Te and Si. The types utilizing strong functions opposite of this could be the ones most likely to rebel in this kind of society. Ti, Fi, Ne, and Ni are in direct opposition to general expectations, and many sources (a few relatively well-grounded) suggest that NT and NF are rarer temperaments.

I also voted for xSxP types. They still have Ti/Fi, and my understanding of Se is that it's not very structured. I could see them being best at rebelling via the stereotypical punk ways, like marching through a city while dancing to Eurobeat (like this delightful chap). My experience has also shown Se-dom/aux types to be rather cool under pressure, and they can make protesting fun and engaging. I see them as perhaps the best revolutionaries.


----------



## ebullientcorner (Oct 5, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Just curious what you've noticed, vote for more than one if necessary. I've actually noticed INTP females are usually really rebellious. I read somewhere that ENFPs were, but most ENFPs I know are all Disney and talking to people.


interesting on the female INTP's. I wonder, do you mean purposefully against the grain? In that case I did vote for ENFP's but I am married to an INTP- watch out when autonomy is stepped on.

But I have to say. If an ENFP is all Disney and talking to people, you may want to reassess their personality. Unless they are quite young (under twelve). I guess we can be this way, but an ENFP will alway go against the grain. I would say if there isn't something about one that isn't going against the grain, an ENFP they do not make. It's a code.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Solfonny said:


> Out of curiosity, who the fuck voted for ESTJ?


 Or for that matter ISFJ?

Though my ISFJ mom once got in trouble for tap dancing on the dining room table as a kid.

She must have thought her middle name was Ginger.


----------



## Jorji (Oct 24, 2009)

ESTP (by far), ISTP, and INFJ

Surprised to see that ISTPs are higher on the polls than ESTPs.

Enneagram plays into this, too. I'm 6w5...and I don't conform just for the sake of conforming. It needs to make sense.


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

I think it would be an ISFP or INTP since either dont really care what others think of them. INTPs figure stuff out for themselves. ISFPs create their own expression, style, ect


----------



## Aeriner (Jan 17, 2013)

Historical revolutionaries and rev. thinkers: Martin Luther King Jr., Gandhi, Hitler, Thomas Jefferson, John Locke, Calgacus, and the best for last....JESUS! This list revolutionizes this extremely old thread: INFJ. (side note: infj, enfj, istp and estp all share the SAME functions--Ni, Fe, Ti, Se in various order(s). Must be something about this specific cognitive combination!) Ni sticking it to the man!


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

INFP because i fuckin said so!


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Depends on circumstance and what you mean by ''rebellious''.

Any type caught in a situation that is fundamentally detrimental to their world view is probably going to be rebellious against those circumstances.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

owlboy said:


> Depends on circumstance and what you mean by ''rebellious''.
> 
> Any type caught in a situation that is fundamentally detrimental to their world view is probably going to be rebellious against those circumstances.


probably not most dominant Fe users though


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Modal Soul said:


> probably not most dominant Fe users though


Maybe if it's detrimental to someone else and/or something they see morally reprehensible because of its negative effects on a large number of people. I can see a Fe-dom being extremely combative toward an establishment or code or view that harms more than themselves, especially if they think they're the only ones that will be able to do it.

Maybe I'm idolizing Fe-doms though.


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Modal Soul said:


> probably not most dominant Fe users though


Sigh. Fe isn't mindless conformism. They are, in fact, quite capable of disagreeing with people, because they have three other functions informing their world view.


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

castigat said:


> Maybe if it's detrimental to someone else and/or something they see morally reprehensible because of its negative effects on a large number of people. I can see a Fe-dom being extremely combative toward an establishment or code or view that harms more than themselves


For an example of this see bell hooks, whom I'm almost certain is an EFJ of some sort and a very outspoken and combative woman.


----------



## KidThunder (Oct 9, 2013)

Just the thought of a rebellion makes my fucking blood boil! >


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

KidThunder said:


> Just the thought of a rebellion makes my fucking blood boil! >


same


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

- Rebelious: EXXJ

- On their own , without giving a damn about society morality and other social/society organizational things: IXXP, IXXJ with the most numerous -- INTPs & INTJs

... Just my stereotyped - based opinion.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Any P with Enneagram 7 is a shoo-in.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

INTJ. Don't care who you are or what your position is, if you're CEO or the cleaner. If an INTJ thinks it's a stupid idea they won't do it. It's not good enough to be told to follow a process, an INTJ needs to know the logic behind it. 
INTJs consider logic and solving the problem to be the only reasons to do something. Your typical INTJ is House MD, I'm fixing the patient screw your stupid rules.


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Morn said:


> INTJ. Don't care who you are or what your position is, if you're CEO or the cleaner. If an INTJ thinks it's a stupid idea they won't do it. It's not good enough to be told to follow a process, an INTJ needs to know the logic behind it.
> INTJs consider logic and solving the problem to be the only reasons to do something. Your typical INTJ is House MD, I'm fixing the patient screw your stupid rules.


House is an NTP. His boss is the TJ.

The extraverted Thinking of INTJs is all _about _rules. If they break a rule, it's only because they think they have a better rule to put in it's place.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

That's not correct. INTJs care about efficiency and results, and consider rules obstructions.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Rebellious: ESTP
Revolutionary: ENTP's
Anti-Conformist: IxxP's


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Morn said:


> That's not correct. INTJs care about efficiency and results, and consider rules obstructions.


... efficiency and results are two different things from a Te and Ti perspective, and both require ''rules''.

*Extraverted thinking* = contingency planning, scheduling, organizing, quantifying data. Logistics. Order. Getting things done. They're sympathetic to authority and heirarchy because these things are required to keep the world running smoothly, from their perspective. They'll subvert rules if they think they oppose their goals, but otherwise they believe external, objective rules and laws are the only way to get things done.
*Introverted thinking* = doesn't give a crap about any of this, because ''efficiency'' from their perspective means elegant answers to intellectual problems, and whether or not those answers have any bearing on the real world is irrelevant. They only care about the internal consistancy of their own ideas, not the smooth operation of real-world logistical feats. 

The difference between a TJ and a TP is the difference between Cuddy and House and that is the source of every one of their conflicts. Cuddy wants to keep the hospital running effectively, this is irrelevant to House because he only wants to solve puzzles.

Once you see the difference between Te and Ti you'll understand how there's no way on earth House could be the former.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

y


owlboy said:


> ... efficiency and results are two different things from a Te and Ti perspective, and both require ''rules''.
> 
> *Extraverted thinking* = contingency planning, scheduling, organizing, quantifying data. Logistics. Order. Getting things done. They're sympathetic to authority and heirarchy because these things are required to keep the world running smoothly, from their perspective. They'll subvert rules if they think they oppose their goals, but otherwise they believe external, objective rules and laws are the only way to get things done.
> *Introverted thinking* = doesn't give a crap about any of this, because ''efficiency'' from their perspective means elegant answers to intellectual problems, and whether or not those answers have any bearing on the real world is irrelevant. They only care about the internal consistancy of their own ideas, not the smooth operation of real-world logistical feats.
> ...


I think House is Te, and Te is the secondary function of a INTJ. He is not tasked with running the hospital, he is tasked with patients problems and will hence approach efficiency from a bottom up mindset. You also have to note how the J comes into play in this. Judging requires closure and real world impact. A personality type with judging requires their internal ideas directly influence and change the real world. TJs want the real world to mirror their internal world. This is the reason that INTJs are described as 'masterminds'. 
House doesn't need to care about the smooth running of the hospital, that's not his role. He only needs to care about solving the patients problems, getting the medical case closed and anything else is merely an obstruction to his goals. He doesn't need to just solve the intellectual puzzle, he needs to see the resolution of the puzzle reflected in the real world. That is very TJ.














This is very true for INTJs, and in Houses case if authority does not assist in a rational solution to a medical problem then it is to be ignored. This is the source of his conflict with his boss Cuddy.


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Morn said:


> y
> 
> I think House is Te, and Te is the secondary function of a INTJ. He is not tasked with running the hospital, he is tasked with patients problems and will hence approach efficiency from a bottom up mindset. You also have to note how the J comes into play in this. Judging requires closure and real world impact. A personality type with judging requires their internal ideas directly influence and change the real world.


He doesn't have to be running the hospital himself. If he was a Te, he would be far more sympathetic to Cuddy's world view. He isn't sympathetic to it on any level. 

Also, Ti is a judging function.

Lastly, House doesn't give a stuff about affecting the real world. He solves medical puzzles for the sake of it and the fact it happens to help people is largely irrelevant to him. That's like his entire mission statement. 



> This is very true for INTJs, and in Houses case if authority does not assist in a rational solution to a medical problem then it is to be ignored. This is the source of his conflict with his boss Cuddy.


ENTPs also want ''rational'' solutions to things, they just have a different idea of what ''rational'' means. That was my whoooole point.

And House's worldview falls directly under the Ti definition of ''rational'' and not the Te definition of ''rational''.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

Morn said:


> INTJ. Don't care who you are or what your position is, if you're CEO or the cleaner. If an INTJ thinks it's a stupid idea they won't do it. It's not good enough to be told to follow a process, an INTJ needs to know the logic behind it.
> INTJs consider logic and solving the problem to be the only reasons to do something. Your typical INTJ is House MD, I'm fixing the patient screw your stupid rules.


i agree but that was a weird example

when they don't want to do something they will just say "no" without caring enough to explain themselves
nothing more, nothing less 

INFPs are much the same way

it's amazing


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Modal Soul gets my vote for the most _revolting_ avy in the thread.

I voted for INFP and INTP, but I'll admit that, after I looked at the results, I thought, yeah, maybe I should have given ENTP a vote, too.

Jung, for what it's worth and in case anyone's interested, thought introverts were the born rebels, while extraverts' views tended to be "determined exclusively by collective values." Here's some of what he had to say:

[W]e shall come upon individuals who in all their judgments, perceptions, feelings, affects, and actions feel external factors to be the predominant motivating force, or who at least give weight to them no matter whether causal or final motives are in question. I will give some examples of what I mean. St. Augustine: "I would not believe the Gospel if the authority of the Catholic Church did not compel it." ... One man finds a piece of modern music beautiful because everybody else pretends it is beautiful. Another marries in order to please his parents but very much against his own interests. ... There are not a few who in everything they do or don't do have but one motive in mind: what will others think of them? "One need not be ashamed of a thing if nobody knows about it."

[The previous examples] point to a psychological peculiarity that can be sharply distinguished from another attitude which, by contrast, is motivated chiefly by internal or subjective factors. A person of this type might say: "I know I could give my father the greatest pleasure if I did so and so, but I don't happen to think that way." ... There are some who feel happy only when they are quite sure nobody knows about it, and to them a thing is disagreeable just because it is pleasing to everyone else. They seek the good where no one would think of finding it. ... Such a person would have replied to St. Augustine: "I would believe the Gospel if the authority of the Catholic Church did _not_ compel it." Always he has to prove that everything he does rests on his own decisions and convictions, and never because he is influenced by anyone, or desires to please or conciliate some person or opinion.​
But as further described in this post, Jung assigned what's arguably the lion's share of the modern conception of S/N (the concrete/abstract duality) to E/I, with the result that, when Jung looked out at the world and spotted what he thought was a definite "extravert," he was presumably more often looking at what we'd consider an ES than an EN — and, conversely, the cussedly independent/individualistic "introverts" he spotted were presumably more often INs than ISs.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

reckful said:


> Modal Soul gets my vote for the most _revolting_ avy in the thread..


i'm in the process of executing the most epic troll of all times

and it is rude to talk about someone when they are not present!


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Rebellious : ESTP

Revolutionary : INTP

Anti conformist : INFJ


----------



## linatet (May 2, 2015)

Anti-conformist: infp
Revolutionary: infj
Rebellious: still thinking about it


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, didn't expect that. I would've thought IxFP would be the least conforming


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

NTPs and NFPs

E's being more 'obvious' about it
I's probably more 'intense' internally.

So basically any combination of Ne (which fits all the adjectives in the title) and a Ji in the Dom/Aux stack.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

I would say the XNXP types.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

In China if you are: ISTP, INTJ, ENFP you need to get special approval to join the military (all other types do not need approval)

Those types are "not obedient enough" according to what people say.. :laughing:


----------



## KingAndrew (May 8, 2015)

Top 3 rebellious/revolutionary/non-conformists

1. ENTP - The Originator
2. INTP - The Thinker
3. INFP - The Idealist


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Assuming we're considering rebellious and non/anti-conformist different terms; in no particular order:

*Rebellious*: INxP, ENTP; Maybe ISxP

*Non/Anti-Conformist*: xNTJ, ENTP, INFP

_Though, besides xNTJ's (and maybe INxP's) I'm largely working off of stereotypes._

Oh come on, am I the only one who thinks xNTJ's are non-conformist?


(Saucy Crisps, I've edited this post too many times this last five minutes.)


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

xNFPs/INFJs. Pretty much any of the NFs except ENFJ. A lot of INTPs and some ENTPs seem to have real trouble dealing with authority, but they don't usually have the same "revolutionary" attitude to them.


----------



## ahopster (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm surprised to see ENTPs as least conformist, it's INTPs in theory. It's all about how structured the internal world of opinions is because the more structured it is, the harder someone's opinions will be to change. Introverted Thinking is a little more structured than Introverted Feeling because it imposes impartial rules to follow on the self while introverted feeling wants harmony between values and behaviour which will just upset the person if they violate one of their own principles but Ti it will feel like they've broken a law. 
Turning this inside out and observing Fe and Te, Extraverted Thinking is a lot more structured because it doesn't have the benefit of making people feel happy on its side so it requires more energy, it imposes rules on others that require more energy to enforce.


----------

